# 3 1/2 month old pitbull Mix Needs a home NYC



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

I am fostering a 14-16 week old Pitbull mix, Nena, in Astoria, NY. She is a sweet girl, who already weighs somewhere between 20-25 lbs. She gets along GREAT with my 2 Golden Retriever's and doesn't really bother with my cat! SHe is HOUSEBROKEN and CRATE TRAINED after only 3 days! She shares her toys without a problem and LOVES her food! She plays tug of war and wrestles with my 55 lb Golden, and holds her own very well!She came to me slightly human shy, but after just 10 days is sleeping next to me on my bed, getting belly rubs. This girl deserves a loving forever home! Her adoption fee is $250. There is an application to fill out and a home visit. Please won't you find it in your heart to take this little girl home. To get any info, please send me a PM. You are welcome to come visit her.


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's another pic of her with my 2 Golden's.









She LOVES my Lucy!


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

bumping up for Nena


----------

